# Amazon Sword in regular sand



## KurtG

If you fertilize them with root tabs, they do better. Swords tend to be heavy root feeders.


----------



## lescarpentier

belladee said:


> the question is will this root plant grow in just sand?


I have swords that are doing great in aquarium gravel,and sand should work even better.I also occasionally use root tabs.


----------



## belladee

oh good to know. it looks so pretty in my tank. I didnt want to have to take out the sand to put in substrate, espically since they dont sell small bags.

so ill have to get root tabs, that I can do. 

*are anubis root feeders also?*


----------



## KurtG

not generally, anubia have rhizome that is susceptible to rot and you want to attach them to some driftwood somewhere or atleast keep the rhizome elevated out of the sand.


----------



## lescarpentier

..........................


----------



## belladee

ok, i have the anubia in the rocks but just enought to hold them down. I was going to put them on this larger piece of driftwood but after a month of boiling and soaking is still turns the water yellow.


----------



## tom91970

I have swords in pool filter sand (since January) with root tabs. Plants look awesome.


----------

